# Win7 sur macbook pro 15"retina OS Sierra souris /clavier



## david.dgc (16 Mars 2017)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un macbook pro 15" retina de mi-2014 avec OS Sierra.

J'essaye d'installer windows 7 ultimate 64 bits dessus depuis des jours et je n'arrive pas......

Que ca soit a travers bootcamp que ca soit a travers de créer directement une partition sur disk utility et d'utiliser un lecteur DVD USB (produit officiel apple) pour lancer l'installation.

Tout ce passe bien jusqu'au moment ou je dois rentrer la nom du compte utilisateur , la d'un moment a l'autre, l'installation de windows ne me permets pas d'utiliser la souris et le clavier natif du macbook pro... (Meme si auparavant, au moment de lancer l'installation de windows ils marchent correctement).
J'ai tout essayé et je n'arrive pas..... J'ai meme essayer des claviers /souris logitech, des claviers /souris USB apple et rien de rien... (ca me fait également le meme chose avec Win 10).


Je suis arrivée au stade que bootcamp (je ne sais pour quel raison) ne me reconnait plus l'ISO que j'ai deja ultisé pour l'installation ! 

Merci.


----------

